# 12th scale setup help



## jmcdo28 (Sep 16, 2005)

hello, new to on road boards. i am going to snowbirds to run oval and thought it would be fun to try 12th gtp stock. just got a crc carpet knife 3.2. no idea how to set up, no idea on tires. can i get some help? i know im not going to even be in the j main but i would still like a competitive car. this will be the first time i try road course.

thanks
john mc


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I found this to be a very useful site for 12th scale information.Link


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

This should help alittle, Look under carpet Knife
http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=7


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

here's the low down for stock 1/12 with a 3.2 car. grey compound rears , purple compound fronts, rn either the new jaco wheels or crc wheels.The bigger o.d. will let you run a smaller pinion to get the same rollout. as for chassis set-up, blue or red spring in the center( depending on if you like the rear end to feel planted or a little loose), red side roll springs are ok for stock,but the next lighter guage springs are good too, 30,000 wt damper fluid in the damper tubes. and in the front end 10 deg. caster blocks are a good starting point(I run the 5 deg.) with either .019 or .020 guage springs in the front end(depending on how much response as opposed to push you like.) start off with using traction compound on 100% of the rears and 50% on the inside of the fronts. If you want more front end bite go to 75 or even 100% on the fronts. As far as a body go with a parma speed 8 or speed 8 HD, or even a proto form speed 12 body.( I prefer the parma bodies because they leave more clearance for electronics and wiring and still produce a ton of downforce at med. to high speeds.


----------



## jmcdo28 (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks everybody, now if i can only drive the thing! im used to only turning left


----------

